# Honda Pioneer 700 phantom camo paint coming off



## seabear2 (Mar 21, 2020)

Anyone else had this issue and what was the fix? I had the entire camo hood replaced under warranty and now all that camo has flaked off little by little. This machine is a 2017, shelter kept, and has less than 100 miles. This looks like a p o s and should be very embarrassing for Honda. I was told the camo option was no longer available on 700’s after 2017. Junk! I have always been a Honda man but after this fiasco I may be done!


----------



## mattuga (Mar 22, 2020)

Unfortunately I think that is a common problem for the Camo they used.  There is a FB group "Honda Pioneer 700 Riders" you may be able to post there and get some good feedback.

I used Plasti-dip to paint the red plastic black on my 700-4, it does ok.  I don't understand why they can have a base color like black.  I really hate red but got a 700-4 new for $10k and red was my only option.

I'm looking at Can-Ams as they are much nicer but based on what I read I would need to prepare to have issues with those we would't see with the Pioneer.  I haven't made the switch yet.  If Honda can make their SXS quieter and come out with a Crew Cab I may reconsider but I'm eyeing the Can-Am HD8.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Every camo dipped anything I’ve ever seen has either failed or faded..with the exception of guns.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Mar 22, 2020)

Painting plastics is very hard to do. I haven’t seen any painted plastic with a good paint job. I tried wrapping my pioneer and it looks pretty good after a year. Has a problem with film adhering to the red plastic.


----------



## seabear2 (Mar 22, 2020)

Thanks for the reply’s. I’m curious if hydro dipping will work?


----------



## seabear2 (Mar 22, 2020)

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Painting plastics is very hard to do. I haven’t seen any painted plastic with a good paint job. I tried wrapping my pioneer and it looks pretty good after a year. Has a problem with film adhering to the red plastic.



Wrap is a great idea. Any idea what it costs ?


----------

